# Spot Rocker SS Review



## leejohnh22 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hello! Can anyone chime in on their impressions of the latest Spot Rocker SS in carbon?


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm also curious if anyone on here has one yet and what they think. I was super close to ordering a frame. At the end of the day I just couldn't sell myself on the carbon. Beautiful frame though.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I ordered one today and will update this thread after I’ve ridden it. Unfortunately my trails won’t be snow free for a while. One useful thing I learned while researching it was that you can use the same belt on 26, 28, and 30 tooth cogs.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

I glanced at it when it was announced and thought it looked good, was a decent value, but couldn’t fit a very big tire out back. IIRC.

Might only be a problem for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Someone in the reviews on Spots website said they fit a 2.8. I really doubt that but I’m hoping that means a 2.5 will fit.


----------



## SpaceLord157 (Jan 28, 2021)

*TLDR version for the impatient:*

It's great! Get one, you won't regret it!

*Intro*

I had the blue steel one last year and got the new carbon one as a warranty replacement. I should mention that I'm a bit old school, not a huge fan of carbon fiber and I really liked my steel version, but with the steel one being retired/replaced by CF, I was left without a choice in this scenario. I was unsure how how I'd get along with it and even contemplated selling it and getting a Ti Vassago. I'm glad I didn't as so far my fears have been unfounded and I'm really enjoying the ride. I've been riding the new one for about a month now and have logged 240 miles on it including two XC races. Here are my impressions thus far:

*Build*

The build quality of this frame is really, really nice! It is extremely well thought out and the fit, finish and details are top notch. The dropouts are incredibly tidy and simple. It is also super light. I ride an XL and while I'm not a weight weenie by any means, if I recall correctly, it is somewhere in the neighborhood of 3lbs.

I built it up with a Trust Message linkage fork, Spank Oozy 350 rims laced to Onyx Vesper hubs, XX1 cranks, Magura MT8 Pro brakes, Answer 20/20 bars, Fox Transfer post and an Ergon saddle and grips. I'm running a Bontrager XR4 2.6 up front and an XR3 2.35 (legacy tread) in the rear. For those asking, I could fit a larger tire in the rear, this is just what I had on hand and it actually measures closer to 2.4 anyways. Spot says the limit is a 2.4, but you might even be able to go with a 2.5. I'll see if I can take a pic of the clearance and post a bit later. The space is not generous, per se, but it is a big improvement over the last generation. The fork and wheels are heavy but the rest of the spec is mostly lightweight bits. The reason I mention the details of my build is that it differs significantly from the stock builds SPOT provides with their complete bikes and therefore my impressions might be different as a result.

*Riding Impressions*

The first thing I noticed was just how good the geometry is. SPOT has figured out how to make a bike that is stable, yet quick and flickable, descends with confidence, yet always has you in the right position for pedaling and climbing. Also, the bottom bracket seems to be just the right height as I have not experienced any pedal strikes yet. The SPOT crew were well ahead of the game with the steep seat tube angle and slack head angle, and this new frame is just SPOT on!

Now this is where the review might get a bit muddy due to the fork I'm using, but this thing corners better than any bike I've ever ridden, by a huge margin. Fly down a hill, point it where you want to go, and it effortlessly complies. Don't like your line choice? No problem, just think about how you want to change lines and again, boom, you're right where you want to be. It is planted, stable, solid and locked in, yet rips tight turns with ease. Now this could very well be the Trust fork doing it's magic, and I'd have to fit a traditional fork to get an unbiased review, so take it with a grain of salt. That said, the steel Rocker I had last year with a DVO Sapphire 34 also cornered extremely well, so I'm sure a lot of the bike's good handling traits are due to the good DNA within the frame's design/geo.

Where the bike shines brightest is in fast flowy single track with lots of turns and occasional obstacles. I live in central AZ (Prescott) and our trails are a mix of smooth buffed singletrack, big rock features and rocky chop. Overall, I love the way it rides here on my home trails. It is fast, efficient, compliant and absolutely rips. It can feel a little flat, or dead when the trail is slow and featureless. It seems to like be pushed really hard and totally comes alive when the going gets fast. It's an absolute blast to ride and I'm already PR'ing a lot of segments, proving that the bike is both fast and confidence inspiring.

Where I feel the bike struggles is in rough, unrelenting chop (it's a hard tail, so duh, right?). The trails I've ridden it on thus far in southern AZ (Phoenix area primarily) are pretty much nothing but rocky chop, or had super long rock gardens and it beat me mercilessly in those areas. Again, part of this could be attributed to my fork, as it is known to not like successive hits in high frequency. Also, it's a hardtail, so yeah... I don't know if any other HT would fare any better.

*Things I Would Change*

The one thing I wish I could change would be to shorten the chain stays a bit. This is a personal preference of course, and depends on your riding style, etc. I tend to like to hang off the back, ride the rear wheel, manual things, etc. This bike is like a school bus in length (49" wheelbase). Initially I thought this was going to really hinder cornering and popping up over obstacles, but it really doesn't. As previously mentioned, cornering is superb and I can still loft the front quite easily, but I'd still like to shorten them by like 10mm for my style of riding. Also, as long as I'm dreaming, I wish they had a bit more adjustment range. 15mm is not much. Increasing the range to at least 20mm would be helpful in fitting different drive ratios.

*Notes on Belt Drive*

Not sure if you've had a belt drive before, but here are my thoughts. It is dead silent... when new. As the belt wears a bit, you will get some squeaking. It's an easy fix as you can just put some water on it during your ride, which may last you long enough to finish your ride. Long term, I ended up using some CRC silicone lube on it every 3 rides or so and it stays quiet. It doesn't like super fine dust, as that seems to initiate and exacerbate the squeaking. Anyhoo, enough about the noise. It has a "soft", almost dampened feel to it when pedaling, compared to a chain (also remember I run an Onyx hub so that could be contributing as well). This is not a bad thing, just an observation and something you get used to. It will skip (loud popping noise) if you don't have enough tension and this can be unnerving when cranking up a steep grade. Don't quote me on this, but I believe SPOT recommends something like 70psi (measured with the Krikit gauge sold on their website). When tensioning to this level, it feels weird and unnatural when you're back-pedaling the cranks by hand, as there is what feels like a lot of drag, but this is a non-issue when actually pedaling the bike. So far the belt drive has been solid and I haven't had to replace a belt in 3000 miles of riding (rumor has it that they are rated for 20k). That said, the belts are expensive as are the rings and cogs, so take that into consideration if you change ratios frequently. If you don't like it, you can always run a traditional chain and cogs.

*Final Thoughts*

All in all I am very happy with this bike and would highly recommend one to anybody looking for a high end SS, or a quiver of one (this bike is super versatile). It is different than the mainstream, so it's always a conversation starter at the TH or races. Evidently, SPOT brand has a solid following in the underground cycling circles, lol. More than just a great bike tho, in my experience SPOT has been a GREAT company to work with. They were super cool to work with on my first purchase and they took awesome care of me through the warranty process and got me set up with this new ride as soon as possible. They answered all my questions promptly and completely, no matter how small or trivial the inquiry might have been. As a small company, it is simply amazing what they are doing in terms of both innovation AND customer support. Both my sons are cyclists and ride different brands, so we deal with a lot of bike companies and SPOT is hands down the best we've worked with (we've had some recent nightmare scenarios with other big companies that shall remain nameless). I know this sounds cliche, but they've earned a customer for life with how good the bike is and how well they've treated me with both my initial purchase and the warranty claim.

*Conclusion*

Anyhow, I know that was long winded, but hope it helps in your decision and/or at least answers some of your questions. Of course, the best advice is to catch a demo, but with both COVID and winter in full effect, that might be difficult or impossible for a while.

Happy Trails! 🍻
-J


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

SpaceLord157 said:


> *TLDR version for the impatient:*
> 
> It's great! Get one, you won't regret it!
> 
> ...


Damn - killer review! Sounds like a solid package all around -- especially for a warranty replacement.

You validated what I thought I remembered - that Spot says it'll run a 2.4 max out back. I didn't know about the super long wheelbase, but 49" is pretty long. My large Esker Japhy w/ a 66 degree head angle is 47" (and feels kinda long to me). And it has 425-437mm stays. I got spoiled with bikes with super short stays...

And I'm totally with you on only 15mm of adjustment feeling pretty limiting. I have three SS MTBs w/ rockers (Paragon, Esker and Black Cat Swingers) and they all suffer from 15mm adjustment. Makes running some gears impossible.


----------



## SpaceLord157 (Jan 28, 2021)

Yeah, and keep in mind that the new carbon one has a lifetime warranty


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Very happy with my Spot Rocker too. Much prefer it to the Pivot Les it replaced. The Rocker handles much more nimble than the geo says it would, and that with me going from a L Pivot to an XL Spot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

TazMini said:


> Very happy with my Spot Rocker too. Much prefer it to the Pivot Les it replaced. The Rocker handles much more nimble than the geo says it would, and that with me going from a L Pivot to an XL Spot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about the Rocker makes you prefer it to the Les? Also which generation of Les are you comparing it to?


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hardtail Party posted his unboxing of the Spot Rocker yesterday. You guys should check it out, and keep an eye out for the ride review that should be coming soon (I would assume).


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Hardtail Party posted his unboxing of the Spot Rocker yesterday. You guys should check it out, and keep an eye out for the ride review that should be coming soon (I would assume).


I'm looking forward to this review. The frame-only pricing isn't too bad. Will be interested to hear what he says about the chainstay length and tire fitment.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

jbell said:


> What about the Rocker makes you prefer it to the Les? Also which generation of Les are you comparing it to?


Was a Large 2018 Les with first gen SC 120. I know everyone 'loves' short seat stays but I prefer a bit longer bike. I am 220lbs, so a bit top heavy if you will lol. The Les was nimble and I was a bit worried that the Rocker would be a boat in comparison, especially as I went up to an XL, but I also have an XL Spot Ryve and knew that the Spots handle better than what the numbers would suggest.

Tire fitment wise I am running it both [email protected] and [email protected] 2.3-2.4s... Not much room for the 2.8 if mud clearance is needed in Plus config.


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

SpaceLord157 said:


> *TLDR version for the impatient:*
> 
> It's great! Get one, you won't regret it!
> 
> ...


Excellent review. Thank you. I just bought the new geared carbon Spot Rocker geared. 5 star build. Immediately I noticed how fun, light and fast it is. I'm coming front a 2019 steel spot rocker (that I just sold). I do notice that the steel frame seems more supple, but the more I ride the carbon frame the more comfortable it is. I absolutely love my new carbon Rocker, but part of me misses my blue steel Rocker. Would you agree? 
I also own a 2020 Spot Mayhem that I absolutely love! I love Spot! Amazing bikes.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Anyone with a new Spot Rocker chime in if you would run regular SS chain/ring/cogs, does it look like any clearance issues to with chainstays. Lets say to run a 32x19 combo. Maybe someone with a geared Rocker see if you take a string from the bottom of front ring straight to around 19T on the cassette how close to bottom of chainstays would be. Because they are using the Gates on the SS, wondering if you have to go bigger with regular cogs as well due to clearance.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

SSsteel4life said:


> Anyone with a new Spot Rocker chime in if you would run regular SS chain/ring/cogs, does it look like any clearance issues to with chainstays. Lets say to run a 32x19 combo. Maybe someone with a geared Rocker see if you take a string from the bottom of front ring straight to around 19T on the cassette how close to bottom of chainstays would be. Because they are using the Gates on the SS, wondering if you have to go bigger with regular cogs as well due to clearance.


I am running belt drive for now, but another Spot owner on FB went with chain SS and has had no clearance issues with 32-18t. I was running 30t with Eagle
Gearing and had no chain clearance issues.

The reason for the large cogs on belt drive is purely do to limits of the belt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feendog (Oct 12, 2016)

I watched the Hardtail Party review. I’m not sure how many times he’s says it’s the best bike he’s reviewed, but all I can think about is the fiddliness of the dropouts. I suppose it’s a set it and forget it type of thing though. Unless you change wheels.

I definitely wouldn’t go with the belt. As Steve says in the review, the 46t chairing has clearance issues on rocky terrain and if you damage the belt you’re out $90. I also don’t like the idea of the belt breaking while you’re out on the trail, which happened Steve. Unles you’re carrying an extra belt, you’re walking.

I don’t know. Otherwise it seems like a really rad bike.


----------



## trulede (Sep 12, 2018)

Is the Spot Rocker frame in anyway comparable to the Yeti ARC? In terms of geo/ride and quality (and obviously the ability to use a belt).


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

TazMini said:


> ...but another Spot owner on FB went with chain SS and has had no clearance issues with 32-18t.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An update for the Rocker fans...

I'm running 34T chainring and an 18T cog w/ 8-speed chain. There are no clearance issues. However, there is enough flex in the frame that under power the lower chain slackens and smacks the underside of the chainstay. I'm now running slightly more tension than usual, and I added some Lizard Skins carbon leather to the bottom of the stay. I still get a smack every now and then, but at least it's protected.

I don't have this issue on my Krampus, FWIW.


----------



## SpaceLord157 (Jan 28, 2021)

SpotRockerFan said:


> Excellent review. Thank you. I just bought the new geared carbon Spot Rocker geared. 5 star build. Immediately I noticed how fun, light and fast it is. I'm coming front a 2019 steel spot rocker (that I just sold). I do notice that the steel frame seems more supple, but the more I ride the carbon frame the more comfortable it is. I absolutely love my new carbon Rocker, but part of me misses my blue steel Rocker. Would you agree?
> I also own a 2020 Spot Mayhem that I absolutely love! I love Spot! Amazing bikes.


Sorry for the super slow reply. Yes, I do agree that the steel Rocker was more supple overall, and I do miss mine for sure. There's just something about the way a good steel frame rides that's hard to beat... the wind-up, the suppleness, etc. The carbon Rocker is a different animal... definitely stiffer, especially noticeable at slower speeds and in really rough chop, but the more I ride it, the more I learn that it likes to be pushed really hard and when you're hammering at top speed, it actually feels much smoother than the steel version, IMO. This bike makes you want to go fast all the time simply to reap the benefits. I've really grown fond of how fast this thing accelerates compared to it's predecessor due to the increased stiffness in the bottom bracket area. It may not be everybody's cup of tea, but for those that like to push the envelope, I think it's hard to beat. That said, I've got my sights set on a Mayhem 150 to round out the quiver. Like you said, amazing bikes... I love Spot Brand!


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

SpaceLord157 said:


> Sorry for the super slow reply. Yes, I do agree that the steel Rocker was more supple overall, and I do miss mine for sure. There's just something about the way a good steel frame rides that's hard to beat... the wind-up, the suppleness, etc. The carbon Rocker is a different animal... definitely stiffer, especially noticeable at slower speeds and in really rough chop, but the more I ride it, the more I learn that it likes to be pushed really hard and when you're hammering at top speed, it actually feels much smoother than the steel version, IMO. This bike makes you want to go fast all the time simply to reap the benefits. I've really grown fond of how fast this thing accelerates compared to it's predecessor due to the increased stiffness in the bottom bracket area. It may not be everybody's cup of tea, but for those that like to push the envelope, I think it's hard to beat. That said, I've got my sights set on a Mayhem 150 to round out the quiver. Like you said, amazing bikes... I love Spot Brand!


Totally agree with what you said. I'm considering buying a Steel Spot Rocker again and converting it to SS to compliment my geared carbon Rocker. Love Spot Bikes!
Thanks!


----------



## trulede (Sep 12, 2018)

I just received a Spot Rocker SS Carbon frame in size "Large".

The frame weight with axle installed was 1545g. The supplied axle is 45g and I would estimate that the sliding dropouts weigh about 150g. So the base frame weight is somewhere around 1350g for size large. For the price I guess that is reasonable, the rating is ASTM 3 (XC), more expensive frames would be under 1000g. It might also be that the frame is more durable ... which would be nice ... there is also a seat clamp included.

Finish is OK, nothing dramatic. The BB shell is a single piece of aluminum tube so I will guess that there will be no alignment issues. Also the finishing at the BB and Headset are nice and neat.


I think the frame has a nice style to it.


----------



## aan (Jul 30, 2011)

Bumping this thread up - demoed one in Golden recently and really enjoyed it. Wondering what size frame you went with, I am between a M and L and on the fence right now. Considering going with a large and putting on a 40 or 50mm stem instead and hoping this doesn't have much impact on the handling, because the bike felt dialed in terms of steering when I demoed it!


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

aan said:


> Bumping this thread up - demoed one in Golden recently and really enjoyed it. Wondering what size frame you went with, I am between a M and L and on the fence right now. Considering going with a large and putting on a 40 or 50mm stem instead and hoping this doesn't have much impact on the handling, because the bike felt dialed in terms of steering when I demoed it!


How tall are you? I'm 5'10" and went with a large and a 50mm stem.


----------



## aan (Jul 30, 2011)

G-Choro said:


> How tall are you? I'm 5'10" and went with a large and a 50mm stem.


same...5'10", 32 inseam and about 73" wingspan. how does it fit you so far?

I usually ride bikes with about a 450mm reach, which is probably "small" for my size but that has always been comfortable for me. I am not sure on the size M...440mm reach seems short for my size, and it would be pretty hard to make that size "bigger" with a stem since it already has a 60mm on it.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

aan said:


> same...5'10", 32 inseam and about 73" wingspan. how does it fit you so far?
> 
> I usually ride bikes with about a 450mm reach, which is probably "small" for my size but that has always been comfortable for me. I am not sure on the size M...440mm reach seems short for my size, and it would be pretty hard to make that size "bigger" with a stem since it already has a 60mm on it.


Fits great. No issues for me. I'm playing with bar width still. I started at 800, cut it to 790. I'll probably settle there or 780.


----------



## aan (Jul 30, 2011)

Wanted to bump this one up again:

if you have been riding the Rocker a lot lately have you been liking it still? Has anyone done any bikepacking with it? Wondering how the frame and the fork would hold up to that, carbon might not be ideal for strapping bags to and have heard the SC 34 fork is a bit fragile but I have never owned one myself.


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

I haven’t bike packed with it. I’m a hair under 6’3 and 210 lbs on a geared XL. Surprisingly, I find the more I push it the more fun it is. It’s not an enduro bike but it sure seems more capable of handling just flowy greens and blues. I really like how light and fast it is. It climbs super well. I don’t notice the “fragile” fork. Watch Hardtail Party’s review on YouTube....a great review!


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

The weak link of the SC fork is how the rebound knob hangs down and can catch a rock, root or when front wheel is off. I saw that SPOT is now specking some bikes with RS suspension, so the new SID could be an option. I have had both and prefer the SID or even a 130mm Pike to the SC34 being 220lbs loaded. 

SPOT frames error on over built so no worries there. Put some frame protection tape on and have at it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aan (Jul 30, 2011)

TazMini said:


> The weak link of the SC fork is how the rebound knob hangs down and can catch a rock, root or when front wheel is off. I saw that SPOT is now specking some bikes with RS suspension, so the new SID could be an option. I have had both and prefer the SID or even a 130mm Pike to the SC34 being 220lbs loaded.
> 
> SPOT frames error on over built so no worries there. Put some frame protection tape on and have at it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Taz. I do not have any experience with the new 35mm SID but it looks nice. The SC 34 is a great fork, too, and what you said about the rebound fork totally makes sense now that I look at it. I imagine if that was frequently an issue then Fox would have designed it differently...hopefully.

Glad to hear the Spot frames are built well. For me personally its so hard to tell with carbon. They can feel so fragile to the touch but they certainly take a lot of abuse....also just noticed that Spot is now also putting lifetime warranties on their frames!


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

G-Choro said:


> An update for the Rocker fans...
> 
> I'm running 34T chainring and an 18T cog w/ 8-speed chain. There are no clearance issues. However, there is enough flex in the frame that under power the lower chain slackens and smacks the underside of the chainstay. I'm now running slightly more tension than usual, and I added some Lizard Skins carbon leather to the bottom of the stay. I still get a smack every now and then, but at least it's protected.


Can you share a driveside profile picture with us of your setup? Interested to see the clearance since I would definitely be running a chain if I pull the trigger on one of the frames.


----------



## justriddinalog (Sep 8, 2020)

kustomz said:


> Can you share a driveside profile picture with us of your setup? Interested to see the clearance since I would definitely be running a chain if I pull the trigger on one of the frames.


I run a 34x19 and 18. The chain can hit the bottom of the chain stay if it is not tensioned on the tight side. I am planning on running a 36 up front. It is not a problem.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Hmm, not sure why builders are doing this design on chainstays? It seems the Santa Cruz is even more susceptible.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

kustomz said:


> Can you share a driveside profile picture with us of your setup? Interested to see the clearance since I would definitely be running a chain if I pull the trigger on one of the frames.


Here it is w/ 34 x 18. It doesn't look too bad here. I really only get slap when I'm pedaling hard and the terrain isn't smooth. You can run it a bit tighter, which also helps.


----------



## whblibertytrailyahoo (Jan 25, 2021)

CCSS said:


> Damn - killer review! Sounds like a solid package all around -- especially for a warranty replacement.
> 
> You validated what I thought I remembered - that Spot says it'll run a 2.4 max out back. I didn't know about the super long wheelbase, but 49" is pretty long. My large Esker Japhy w/ a 66 degree head angle is 47" (and feels kinda long to me). And it has 425-437mm stays. I got spoiled with bikes with super short stays...
> 
> And I'm totally with you on only 15mm of adjustment feeling pretty limiting. I have three SS MTBs w/ rockers (Paragon, Esker and Black Cat Swingers) and they all suffer from 15mm adjustment. Makes running some gears impossible.


I couldn't agree more that the wheel base on these new bikes is crazy. Especially if you have super tight in the trees single track. I have Medium Japhy and the front tire seems so far out there. Wondering if a size down on the rocker would be the way to go? Been looking at the Rocker for a long time as the Japhy seems like a lot of bike for the trails I ride 95% of the time. The seat tube angle might make all the difference.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

I haven't found the wheelbase to be an issue in really tight twisties. I was on a bike with a 1154mm wheelbase before the Rocker and I have found that the Rocker is doing just as well in the twisties with much better stability in the faster stuff.


----------



## Johnbonn (Apr 7, 2015)

Ducman said:


> I haven't found the wheelbase to be an issue in really tight twisties. I was on a bike with a 1154mm wheelbase before the Rocker and I have found that the Rocker is doing just as well in the twisties with much better stability in the faster stuff.


Interested just picked up a steel 27.5 SS version, what tire is everyone running? Went for the 27.5 version to smooth out the trail and figured if I don’t like the 27.5 can re-rim to 29 and try that.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm using a 2.6 Rekon front and 2.35 Ikon in the back on 29" 30mm rims. I also use a rigid fork


----------



## trulede (Sep 12, 2018)

trulede said:


> I just received a Spot Rocker SS Carbon frame in size "Large".


Its nearly 12 months later. New PR's on nearly all climbs I regularly ride, regardless of the incline, and perhaps counterintuitively, the biggest improvements are on the steepest climbs. I've learned that with a single speed, there is no easy way out on a steep climb, so its either ride-hard or walk.

The frame is fitted with a DS Swiss R232 fork, 120mm travel, and I think 50mm offset. Handling is neutral, riding is fun, and the bike is nice to ride on flowing single trails. It handles jumps well. I think it's very playful to ride, you can always take a different line, and because the bike is so light, it's not too hard to move around.

Lightweight wheels and tires make this the zippiest bike I've ever ridden. Its fast ... to the limits of the gearing.


The Spot Rocker SS is my go to bike. The only time I ride anything else is if I'm too tired to push the gear on our local climbs - doing that is not much fun.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

CCSS said:


> You validated what I thought I remembered - that Spot says it'll run a 2.4 max out back.


I recently saw an owner comment that they were running a 29x2.6 Ikon on the rear with Ibis S35 wheels, and it would fit anywhere in the adjustment range........... Of course there wasn't any pictures. Has anyone on here tried a 2.6 on i30-i35 rim?


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

nitrousjunky said:


> I recently saw an owner comment that they were running a 29x2.6 Ikon on the rear with Ibis S35 wheels, and it would fit anywhere in the adjustment range........... Of course there wasn't any pictures. Has anyone on here tried a 2.6 on i30-i35 rim?


Interestingly I just had a buddy get one. I’ll see if I can jam my 2.6 Ikon on an i44 in there…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trulede (Sep 12, 2018)

nitrousjunky said:


> I recently saw an owner comment that they were running a 29x2.6 Ikon on the rear with Ibis S35 wheels, and it would fit anywhere in the adjustment range........... Of course there wasn't any pictures. Has anyone on here tried a 2.6 on i30-i35 rim?


I use specialized 2.35 (renegade and/or ground control) on i35 rims and cannot imagine there would be clearance for a 2.6 tire.


----------



## James8101 (Jun 28, 2008)

Along these lines, keep an eye on your dropouts! Mine had worked a little loose and a 2.4" Ikon started to wear away at the seatstay. My bad for not noticing--static the tyre looked ok, but it was obviously out of alignment enough so that there was some wear when cornering & the tyre flexed. I'd definitely say 2.6" would be too tight.


----------



## divoc.tenine (4 mo ago)

I have a Spot rocker with gears (sram 12) for 2 years - 2150km. I changed the fork to a Fox FS32, brakes (to shimano XT 4 pistons - sram 2 piston was horrible) saddle (my preference) and tires (Schwalbe rocket ron 2.25; 19inches). I mostly run 50 to 90km tours (1 - 2km D+) in France and Belgium. I truly enjoy that bike and it is my preferred choice. I have a Scott Genius that I only consider when the DH profille is more enduro-like. What I enjoy the most with that bike: 1. dropper post (bikeyoke is excellent - much better than fox). 2. Open geometry makes it very confident for steep descents. 3. light weight (for easy climbs) and 4. comfortable carbon frame for long rides (I tend to run low pressure in my rear ttubeless tire -which provide additional comfort).

A few downsides: 1. Original sram brakes are very bad - no confidence at all for braking. 2. Brand is not distributed in europe - so if there is any aftersale issue, I don't know how I'll manage this. 

Conclusion; I would truly recommend this bike as it is great fun, reliable in technical terrain and let you enjoy long days of riding.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

My semi custom build arrives in 3 weeks. Ill update on tire clearance etc. Ill toss some Maxxis 2.4 WT Aspens and 2.6 Rekons on there to check.

6 star build, 29"
Matte Black L
SID Ultimate Gloss Black.
XTR 9100 brakes and XTR rotors.
46/26.
ENVE 525 with 2.35 Rekon Race.
i9 Stem, -4 drop.
EMVE M6 bars.
SRAM AXS 170mm dropper.
Fizik 3D printed saddle.


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My semi custom build arrives in 3 weeks. Ill update on tire clearance etc. Ill toss some Maxxis 2.4 WT Aspens and 2.6 Rekons on there to check.
> 
> 6 star build, 29"
> Matte Black L
> ...


How’s your Spot Rocker ride?


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

SpotRockerFan said:


> How’s your Spot Rocker ride?


It replaced my yeti ARC so it has its work cut out for it. It was a Christmas gift and we are in the dead of winter in AK now. She goes to Vegas in a couple weeks for a weekend and I’ll let ya know. Here she is in final form.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gratz, numbnuts!

Looks like a great ride.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Awesome build!


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> Awesome build!


I’ll need to get the Vegas riding DL from ya


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It replaced my yeti ARC so it has its work cut out for it. It was a Christmas gift and we are in the dead of winter in AK now. She goes to Vegas in a couple weeks for a weekend and I’ll let ya know. Here she is in final form.
> View attachment 2016069
> 
> View attachment 2016070
> ...


Gorgeous build but the AXS dropper sticks out to me. Hyper-lightweight everything but a 100g penalty on the dropper. Does make for a clean cockpit tho. Enjoy!


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

divoc.tenine said:


> I have a Spot rocker with gears (sram 12) for 2 years - 2150km. I changed the fork to a Fox FS32, brakes (to shimano XT 4 pistons - sram 2 piston was horrible) saddle (my preference) and tires (Schwalbe rocket ron 2.25; 19inches). I mostly run 50 to 90km tours (1 - 2km D+) in France and Belgium. I truly enjoy that bike and it is my preferred choice. I have a Scott Genius that I only consider when the DH profille is more enduro-like. What I enjoy the most with that bike: 1. dropper post (bikeyoke is excellent - much better than fox). 2. Open geometry makes it very confident for steep descents. 3. light weight (for easy climbs) and 4. comfortable carbon frame for long rides (I tend to run low pressure in my rear ttubeless tire -which provide additional comfort).
> 
> A few downsides: 1. Original sram brakes are very bad - no confidence at all for braking. 2. Brand is not distributed in europe - so if there is any aftersale issue, I don't know how I'll manage this.
> 
> Conclusion; I would truly recommend this bike as it is great fun, reliable in technical terrain and let you enjoy long days of riding.


I’ll second the comment on the sram brakes. They’re junk. Managed to get scary fade on a short 3 min downhill section (which I’ve ridden on some real crap bikes with no brake problems). Fortunately they’re the only thing I don’t love about the bike. Ripped them off this week and am in the process of fitting a set of Dominion A2s.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Lionel_Hutz said:


> Gorgeous build but the AXS dropper sticks out to me. Hyper-lightweight everything but a 100g penalty on the dropper. Does make for a clean cockpit tho. Enjoy!


Its more like 150 :-(. but, the clean lines and actuation are worth it to me even though it will be primarily a race only bike. 2 more watts on the ftp and it'll be a wash . Still barely breaks 20 for a large with pedals, cage, computer mount, etc. The weight wont hold me back, my 45 year old ass has that covered.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Lionel_Hutz said:


> I’ll second the comment on the sram brakes. They’re junk. Managed to get scary fade on a short 3 min downhill section (which I’ve ridden on some real crap bikes with no brake problems). Fortunately they’re the only thing I don’t love about the bike. Ripped them off this week and am in the process of fitting a set of Dominion A2s.


Agreed, wont have them on any of my bikes. This bike started as a 6 star build with level ULT brakes. First thing I changed was them for xtr. Though I actually much prefer hope XCRs.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

numbnuts said:


> I’ll need to get the Vegas riding DL from ya


I haven't lived there since 2008 and haven't ridden Bootleg Canyon since 2014 or 2015. I could give you the DL on Pisgah 😅


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> I haven't lived there since 2008 and haven't ridden Bootleg Canyon since 2014 or 2015. I could give you the DL on Pisgah 😅


Do tell! Ill be there this April for the stage races. I have never ridden there.


----------

